# Sub $1000 laptop



## goproguy (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm looking for a laptop under a grand for light gaming and medium Photoshop/Premiere Pro work. Very little if any 4k work. 

I am going to go to college this fall. I plan on going for graphic design or some other graphics intensive major. 

I need it to be acceptably usable for the next few years as I obviously need every penny I can save for tuition. 

My main question is, Will an i7-7700hq with a 1050 ti work well, or is an i7-6700hq with 1060 a better option?


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 10, 2017)

Does it need to be a certain screen size, and will you also be using an external monitor?  The few laptops that sport quad core CPU's should help with LR and other intensive functions, but most come on "mobile workstations" that might be beyond your budget.  An external monitor allows you to be less picky about your screen if you are not always on the go.  If that is not true, then try to pick a monitor with good color and gamut.  It is no fun trying to do color critical editing on a bad laptop screen.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## goproguy (Apr 10, 2017)

At this point I will probably pick up a screen if I need a better one. The laptop is probably at least a 15.6" but may be 13 or 17.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 10, 2017)

Both are quad core CPUs.  So, it probably is not critical which that you use although the i7-7700hq has a larger cache.  More critical is the amount of RAM.  8GB is a minimum. I would recommend at least 16GB.  Also I'd look for a laptop that had a GPU compatible with LR6 and 2GB of VRAM. 
I use a 13" MBP for travel and it meets my travel needs though it probably would be a pain for my only LR processor.  The 13" screen is fine BUT it is a hiDPI (retina) screen.  (1920X1080 (at any size) simply is too limiting for detailed LR work)


----------



## goproguy (Apr 10, 2017)

Here are the three I'm considering. All 3 are either at the top end of my budget or over. So upgrades to these will be waiting for a few months. 

The first is the cheapest. It is a solid computer but doesn't have g-sync to sync gpu refresh with screen refresh I'm gaming. Also has fewer ports although the included HDMI is the important one. 

Amazon.com: Acer Aspire VX 15 Gaming Laptop, 7th Gen Intel Core i7, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti, 15.6 Full HD, 16GB DDR4, 256GB SSD, VX5-591G-75RM: Computers & Accessories

This one is an Asus open box. I was mistaken in thinking it had a 6700 i7 so it is up to whether I want to start out with an ssd or not. This is the one with the 1060.

Asus - ROG GL502VM 15.6" Laptop - Intel Core i7 - 12GB Memory - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 - 1TB Hard Drive - Black

This last one is a little short on ram but has a 128gb ssd instead. Is that even enough for CC to boot up?

MSI - GL Series 15.6" Laptop - Intel Core i7 - 8GB Memory - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti - 1TB HDD + 128GB Solid State Drive - Black

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## narth (Aug 29, 2017)

asus rog gaming laptop are pretty good in my expierence


----------



## narth (Aug 29, 2017)

You can check out this site when you're looking up machines to get. https://pc4u.org/best-gaming-laptop-under-1500-dollars/


----------

